# Bye Bye 921



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Well I am making the switch to the 622 (frying pan meet fire). My original 921 died a quick death and I had it replaced (under warranty) with a refurb.

I plan to resell the 921 if I can get anything for it.

Thanks to all in this forum that helped me navigate through the 921 over the last coulpe of years. See you on the other side!


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

GFloyd said:


> Well I am making the switch to the 622 (frying pan meet fire). My original 921 died a quick death and I had it replaced (under warranty) with a refurb.
> 
> I plan to resell the 921 if I can get anything for it.
> 
> Thanks to all in this forum that helped me navigate through the 921 over the last coulpe of years. See you on the other side!


I just received a refurb 921 to cure lockup, going to black, and spontaneous reboot problems. The replacement unit does not pause, backspace properly. I will work with the techs tonight.

Tell us how well the 622 replacement goes, and if you can sell the old turkey.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

SteveB said:


> I just received a refurb 921 to cure lockup, going to black, and spontaneous reboot problems. The replacement unit does not pause, backspace properly. I will work with the techs tonight.
> 
> Tell us how well the 622 replacement goes, and if you can sell the old turkey.


The problems you report were caused by software version L331. The new software L332 just donwloaded to my 921 yesterday. If your 921 ran smoothly on software version L278 (before the daylight savaings time update L330 & L331) there was no reason to replace the 921.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Update ... The installer showed up late Friday afternoon (5:30pm)and said he was there for a service call instead of an install. I told him that my service was fine, but I ordered a 622 and needed a Dish1000. He then walked to the side of my house looked at my current dish arrangement and came back to the front door.

He then told me that my roof was too dangerous for him to do an install and said that someone else would have to handle it for me. He then left. [The dish farm is affixed to the chimeny on the side of my house where the ground is flat and the chimey is about 2 stories.]

I then called an E* CSR who said that the roof line was too dangerous. I asked her how I was then able to have 2 Dish500s installed in previous years. She then said that the tech said I did not have a clear line of sight to the 129 sat. I found it strange that he did not mention that to me and made such an assessment from inside of 30 seconds while standing on the ground. IMO he seemed to be in a huge hurry to leave. Considering that he was at my house for less than 2 minutes I guess he got what he wanted --- out of the job.

Multiple CSRs were of no help nor was the [email protected] ... As such, I may have to ask the mods to change this thread title to Bye Bye Dish ...


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Well after multiple e-mails I got my $149 back. The [email protected] did get that accomplished.

I have now ordered D* and am scheduled for an install next Monday. If all goes well, I'll cancel E*. My 921 and 508 will both be on ebay in the near future.

Thanks again to all the E* users that have helped me over the years. I guess I'll be meeting the D* users soon enough!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks to lazy installers E* looses a customer. 

What was the problem with the roof line when the original equipment was installed?


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

The roof line and chimney are not that bad and are easily accessible from the side of the house. The two 500s are affixed to the side of the chimney. I'd say from ground to the top of the chimney it is about 25-35 feet. In fact, I installed a yagi style OTA antenna up there by literraly running up the roof from the back side.

It does seem to me that the installer was lazy, but maybe he was right. Perhaps I cannot see 129. If so, it was time for me to leave E* since I'll get more programming with D* (ESPN2, Universal & Locals) for the same price - I have Voom, but don't find that I watch it that often.


----------

